# Harley Davidson Street Glide Install



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

I searched and found a few guys that go this route here on DIYMA. I have been getting alot of questions lately too so this may be a good time to start a thread.

Plans:
Focal 130 KP components run passive
Arc Audio KS125.2 Mini
Stock Head Unit
Ipod Shuffle

I'll be starting the install tomorrow.

My scooter:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice bike  I've got a RoadKing and added a system to it. If you have'nt purchased your amp, you might want to consider the alpine pdx 2150.

Looking forward to seeing your build.


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

Whatup Jim

I already bought my gear. Why PDX? From what I hear they were not that great. Small footprint is good though.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, you need alot of power to overcome road noise, and the arc's were tested and did'nt put out 125 per side. (I don't want to argue this point with anybody) If I were you, I would also consider a more efficient front stage. I have a set of focal 4" and tweets here you could try out and let me know if thats enough. Then, if not, you could go with what I know sounds good and loud as hell. Granted, you will be losing some sq, but the trade off is being able to at least hear it when you are crusin  Oh just realized you purchased your equipment. Cool deal. I hope its loud enough for ya


----------



## zierbox (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## zierbox (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

Zierbox, thou have built one of the sickest ultras. I can't think of better use for the pizza box (call it zierpizzabox). You did a great job on the lowers as well. Is it your bike, or did you do the install for the owner? I am wondering how the COG has changed with the added weight while riding it. Can your hear the low freqs while riding at highway speed?


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

This little setup rocks compared to stock. It has enough balls to keep up with all of the windnoise at highway speeds. Obviously, I'm not looking to get sq at speed but this thing sounds great in the garage! Everything above about 110Hz sounds alot better with that trademark Focal midrange coming right out in the center of the dash. They can also take a pretty good beating.

This is a shot of the inside of the faring with the arc mini on top of the stock HU.










I was going to drill holes in the fairing for the tweeters, but decided to get rid of 2 guages I dont use. The tweeter cups fit pretty well in there.


----------



## sublime_ac (Jun 30, 2009)

That system is pretty damn sick..

I am running an Arc ks125.2 mini in to a set of Hertz 6.5" speakers with the biketronics 6.5" adapters... Sounds fantastic..


----------

